
Why Open Source Software Sucks: Software Simplicity Isn't Simple  - makimaki
http://internetducttape.com/2007/12/06/why-open-source-software-sucks/
======
bcater
Does Open Source software really suck, though? I'm much happier with my Ubuntu
system with Firefox, Open Office, etc. than with my OSX (Leopard) system. (Of
course, that might be because Apple really messed up with Leopard, but I
digress.) Given the state of my networked machines running Windows vs. the
networked machines running pretty much anything else, I doubt I'll be using
any software that I have to purchase for a while.

